# The Arena (OOC)



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

OK, I can't stop, so here goes another game :

At the moment of your death, you were visited by a strange being of light, who gave you a choice - Come to the Arena or he would let you die.
For whatever reason, you decided to come.

Since you've arrived, you have found out about that The Arena is a small plane like the prime material plame in most aspects, but no magics/psionics allow you to leave, that can only be accomplished by dieties and Greater Beings.  You now 'live' on this plane.. You don't eat, sleep, age, or drink, but still breath and heal normally.  You can interact with the other beings here, which vary from intelligent animals to humanoids to dragons and giants.  Occasionally you are scheduled to participate in battles, decided by the greater powers of the plane, these battles take place in the Battlegrounds, which is also where you take someone when you have a disagreement with them.  
Any Violence other than Verbal Insults that takes place outside the battlegrounds results in the expulsion of all parties involved to the lowest depths of the abyss, for eternal torment.

There are hundreds of battlegrounds all over the place, some open, some enclosed in rock, some forested, some set on sloping grounds, some on/under water, whatever Battlefield you can think of - it exists.

Create a character, 3rd edition, following rules:
ECL To Be Determined, I'll take a vote after I've described everything else.
Standard point Buy with 30-40 stat points (Depends on lvl).
Race - Any PHB, plus templates TBD after lvl
Class
Money will be the standard for whatever your lvl is, you can have any equipment that doesn't cost more than half that amount.
Alignment - Any Good/Evil, Law/Chaos... It doesn't matter, you're all here for similar reasons and don't have to get along... In fact, it's usually best to not, as theres a good chance you may end up facing your best friend in mortal combat.
Books - PHB, DMG, MM, Quintessential Series, Dragon Magazines(3E stuff), and the series which includes "Tome and Blood", "Sword and Fist", "Song and Silence", etc.
Anything else is a 'maybe', ask for it and I'll think about it.  But absolutely NO netbooks (Yes, that includes the netbook of feats)
Each character starts with 1d6+Cha mod 'Arena Points'.  These will be explained later.

I'll be creating several NPCs that you'll be able to interact with, and they may be anything - Dopplegangers, Dragons, Kobolds, whatever.

THE BATTLEGROUNDS: 
When you go into the Battlegrounds (Whether by order of the gods, or just to settle a dispute), here's how it works : 
The battleground you arrive in will be determined by the Greater Beings.
You will each be given a piece of a key, and there will be a gateway hidden somewhere near the center of the level (For smaller levels it should be easy to find, for larger ones, not so easy).  The winner is the one who goes through the gateway first.  Unfortunately, you need the full key to activate the gateway, and your opponent has the other half.  Get it from him/her however you want.  When one being arrives at the Gateway with both parts of the key, they are transported to the Winners room, and the looser (Or their remains) are sent to the Loosers room.

Some battles are 1 on 1, some are teams, some are Free for alls.
In a 1 on 1, it's pretty simple, follow the abovementioned rules.

In a Team battle it's the same, except each TEAM has 1 key-part (Carried by the team leader), and when one member of either team gets to the gateway with the key, then both teams are sent to their appropriate (Winner/Looser) spots.  Anyone on the Winning team who is dead is instantly Ressurected, before being transported to the Winners Room.

Free For Alls - Similar to 1 v 1.. Each person has a half-key, still takes 1 key to get through the gateway.  The difference is that there can be multiple winners/loosers, so you can make allies within the game and hope they don't betray you.  There is a benefit, however, to not leaving as soon as you have a key - the winning benefits are divided among the winners according to how many keys they have (Thus if one person were to emerge from a 4-being FFA with both keys, they would get twice what a normal winner would get.

The Winner gains arena points and the Loser looses the same amount, on the following scale : 
Winner 2 or more lvls higher: 1 point
both within 2 lvls of each other: 2 points
Winner 2 or more lvls lower: 3 points.

The Winner(s) also gain Experience based on the beings they got their key from, and a Monetary Reward from the Greater Beings, which can be spent in the (VERY well stocked) Store in the arena.

The Looser doesn't loose anything extra.

Anyone killed in the Battleground is Ressurected 24 hours later by the Greater Beings (With apropriate lvl/con loss)

Anything that happens to you in the Battlegrounds stays with you as it normally would, and some beings have had to go back in while still feeling the effects of their last battle.

Arena Points : These determine your rank in the Arena.  The top 10 each year compete in a free-for all, and whoever emerges gets whatever they came here for (The Equivalent of a Powerful Wish Spell, the favour of your diety, being returned to the Prime Material Plane alive, etc).


Now, about lvl - I'ld like everyone to post what level they want to play.  There will be NPCs ranging all the Lvls, so it doesn't really matter what you are, you'll always be put against beings with similar lvls to you.
So, anyone who wants to play Post the LVL you vote for.

This game will be mostly Combat, but there will be roleplaying, etc, outside of the Battlegrounds, as well as alliance making so that you're not by yourself in the FFA's (Which are the most common type of battle.)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm in.

And level 10 is a nice round number.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm interested as well.  I would say anywhere between 7-12th levels will allow every one to have some diversity.

Keia


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 26, 2003)

I got questions already.

How will consumable magic items be handles? (potions, scroll, ammunition). Does it get replenisted? Or are we given money to spend or something?

And can we loot the dead?


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2003)

i'm in

(i'm a newbe with PbP, i play D&D for about a year now and wanting to play more often then with my DM, who is mostly partying)


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Damn Jemel, I think me, you, Kit, Garyh, and a few others have a rare strain of disease that forces us to join a sick amount of games....or is it a blessing?


Count me in!


Odd Ball Character

Level 10 is good


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Damn Jemel, I think me, you, Kit, Garyh, and a few others have a rare strain of disease that forces us to join a sick amount of games....or is it a blessing?
> 
> 
> Count me in!
> ...




Nyah what I have is the DM disease...I have five games in the works that haven't even made it to the boards yet that I'm ready to DM...I'm only limiting myself to saying that I can't have more than 2 on the boards in the works at a time....once one of them is off in the IC thread....I will post another one up.

hehehe.....

And phooey on you Jemal....LOL this Arena game was one of the ideas I was thinking about...damn....must move faster....


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2003)

I want in!

For level I'd say somewhere around 10 or up.

And is psionics in? If yes, is the Mind's Eye considered a Netbook or 'Tome & Blood of psionics'?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

Any room for me?  This game sounds cool.

hmm, I like levels 10, 12, 15, 27, and 72. 

So, is this a make a cool character game, or a make a really-cheap-uber-power-guy game?

And can we ask you if we can use other stuff from different books, or is what you posted at the beginning final, and no changing whatsoever?


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2003)

lvl 72


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 26, 2003)

I probably will regret this (due to spreading myself out a bit) but I'm willing to join.

Level 10 sounds perfect, not too high as to get crazy, but not too low to die really quickly.

Btw, about looting, I would suggest one item from the loser and a search check to see what's readily apparent for looting, and also only the DM would have our char stats for fairness-that way you can't identify exactly what your opponent has.

Also I suggest to ban the leadership feat, otherwise it would be unfair to those without it.


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I probably will regret this (due to spreading myself out a bit) but I'm willing to join.
> 
> Level 10 sounds perfect, not too high as to get crazy, but not too low to die really quickly.
> 
> ...




[hijack]Sollir!!  Are you still playing in my Supers game?  I haven't seen you in a long time there, and we're just getting under way.[/hijack]


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 26, 2003)

Ooh, I want in. If there's room, I'd prefer level 10-15. Will you allow the Books of Eldritch Might?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [hijack]Sollir!!  Are you still playing in my Supers game?  I haven't seen you in a long time there, and we're just getting under way.[/hijack] *




Sollir:  Are you still in my metropolis game?  You kinda dissapeared, I might be able to put you in if you go really fast.

But back to the arena game.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 26, 2003)

Can we please Use Oriental Adventures and AEGs Rokugan. I am amkign a martial artist, and these books would be a great assest.


----------



## Starman (Jan 26, 2003)

*I'm game*

I'd love to join and I agree that lvl. 10 sounds about right.

Starman


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

Interested : 
Starman
GWolf
Corlon
Electric-Ant
Sollir
Rino
Dalamar
Wippit Guud
Keia
Kitana and GaryH - Were you just here to comment or did you want to play?

OK, I think I'm gonna set that as the limit for now. If neither Kitana or Gary are playing I'll allow 1 more person, but we're basically full.  Remember that you won't always be fighting, and in fact with this amount of people there may be days at a time (RL) between your battles.

Remember there is only 1 storyline from the DM.. the search for power via the Battlegrounds.  Anything else you'll be setting up yourself.
Outside of the Battlegrounds you're on your own, just post what you do/say and work it out amongst yourselves.  I'll only post Battleground stuff and NPC reactions, so you'll have to drive the out-of-battle stuff.
Everyone has a 

now onto questions : 
lvl : OK, 10 it is.
Consumable Magics : As I said, anything that is used or happens inside the battleground is done with.  If you want to replenish supplies you'll have to buy more from The Store, either with money you earn or still have.
Looting : This is highly frowned upon by the Greater Beings, and if they see you doing it they'll probably become angry.  I wouldn't suggest it unless you're certain you can hide if from their god-like perceptions.
Psionics : Sorry, but no.  I don't have any of the books and don't know too much about I, so I'm not allowing it for now.
Leadership : I don't see anything unfair.. The only time it would matter much would be if the character happened to be lucky enough to get into a FFA with their Cohort.
Speaking of Cohorts - That's assuming you can convince one of the NPCs (In Character, After the game starts) to BE your Cohort... You all just arrived the day before the game starts, so you don't have cohorts with you, and there are no NPC classes so you won't be having Followers.
Plus don't forget your Cohort will be having battles as well, and loosing/gaining stuff.
If after all those restrictions you STILL want Leadership, then go ahead.

Books : As I said in my first post:


> Anything else is a 'maybe', ask for it and I'll think about it.



Which means... exactly what it says. "Ask for it and I'll think about it."
Now, onto specific books:
Book of Eldritch Might : Never actually heard of that.. E-mail me some examples of stuff you'ld want, and we'll see.
Oriental Adventures : Sure.
AEGs Rokugan : Same as the book of Eldritch Might.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay

You got me.  I will join this game and it will be the last one I join in a long while so I don't over extend myself because I'm already starting to feel it.

Pure Fighter, Level 15, do we have to be good? or can we be evil?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 26, 2003)

geez!
6 hours and full?  Is that a new record?  LOL

I'd LOVE to join, and have been hoping for something like this in the IC forum for a long time.
drs and me and a couple others started something similar over a year ago, but nothing as well-coordinated and high-concept as this.


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 26, 2003)

> Outside of the Battlegrounds you're on your own, just post what you do/say and work it out amongst yourselves. I'll only post Battleground stuff and NPC reactions, so you'll have to drive the out-of-battle stuff.
> Everyone has a
> 
> now onto questions :




You didn't finish your sentence. 

I e-mailed you the most unbalancing spells and items I could possibly find. The BoEMs were all written by Monte Cook(author of the DMG), so I don't think there will be a whole lot to worry about concerning whether it's quality or not, just whether you want to allow it or not.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

can I use flamebolt from Relics and Rituals?

It is magic missle, except all of them require ranged touch attacks, you get one extra missle, there are no maxes on the # of missles, and they deal fire damage.

And are you using the errata on Polymorph Self, Bladed Gauntlets, and Boots of Striding/Springing?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jemal _*lvl : OK, 10 it is.*




Oh are you saying all  of us have to be level 10?

Hmm...

Keitara
Human Female - Pure Fighter
Big-Ass Sword and Attitude to go with it


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

Shun Black
Human Martial Artist (Monk/Fighter)
A Cool, Calm, and Calculating Master of the Unarmed Arts.

How much point buy?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Seeing as how we might be fighting each other.... will the characters be posted in Rogue's, or is it email-only to the DM?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2003)

Hm, point buy allotment?



> *Originally posted by Corlon:*
> It is magic missle, except all of them require ranged touch attacks, you get one extra missle, there are no maxes on the # of missles, and they deal fire damage.




I think that's been errata'd to have a cap (6?), but I'm not sure whether it was officially or not.

Edit-Drat, the creator race is +11 ECL, oh well, i'll have to think of something else...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 27, 2003)

Jemal - if you'd like some feedback about spells and classes and such that can tend to adversely impact this form of game (I've been in and seen a few Gladiator-style games run), I'd be happy to try to help.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Whoops, you're right I didn't finish the sentence.  After I post this I'll go edit it so it's right.  It was supposed to be "Everybody has a room of their own to sleep and keep stuff in."

I've seen the new Gladiator issue of Dragon, but haven't read it yet.  I may be using that stuff in the future, but not right now.

NOTE: I've upped the starting lvl to 12.  most people voted 10, but a lot voted higher, too, so I decided to compromise at 12 for now.  I'm hoping that this'll run long enough to get you guys Epic.. I'ld love to actually TAKE a PbP group up to there. (I've only done it once in RL... an evil campain where the Pcs started at lvl 10 under 1st/2nd edition highly modified rules, and are now somewhere around lvl 25-30 in 3rd edition)

Also I'ld like to know if you guys would like to eventually get out of the Arena and either 
A) back to the PRime Material Plane or
B) become a party adventuring the planes.
IF this option appeals to you, please say so.  
If you do get out of the arena, though, you will be in my Beta Multiverse (I've decided to use it for all my games from now on.), meaning you might end up meeting/interacting with PCs from other PbP games, or even my RL game (That could be VERY interesting...)

Allright, on to new business: 
Updated (And FINAL.. NO excpetions.. I mean it this time...  OK, maybe after the game starts I'll recruit more depending on how it goes.) list of Players.
Starman - 38
GWolf - 35
Corlon - 34
Electric-Ant - 37
Sollir - 36
Rino - 35
Dalamar - 35
Wippit Guud - 34
Keia - 36
Kitanavorr - 34
Reapersaurus - 35
*Numbers are your stat points... see below*

OK, Character creation for everyone.

XP : 70,000 (IN case anyone wants to have their own created Items.
Lvl/ECL is based off however much XP you dont spend, so for anyoen who doesn't spend any you're ECL 12 characters.
Stats : Standard point buy w/ 30+2d4 points.  I've rolled up the Dice for each of you and posted the total # of points you get next to your name above.  That's what those numbers are. (Yes, you are different.. shocking isn't it?)
HP Max first lvl, 3/4(Round down) every other lvl.
Money : 90,000 GP.  No limit on what you can spend... if you wanna blow your wad all on one thing, go ahead.
Resources: 
Anything from outside the corebooks or dragon mag has to be ok'd.
I've allready OK'd the books of Eldritch Might for Electric Ant, others can use them too if you want.
Flamebolt is an OK spell, Corlon.
I don't like the Lvling up items idea, so No to that, sorry all.
Remember anything I haven't allready approved you'll have to ask for.

When you're done the character e-mail it to me at: 
Jemal@shaw.ca

Any other questions?  Comments?

EDIT: Thank you for pointing out that I forgot to post the stat points beside the names.  IT has been rectified.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Aw Dammit!
I finished my character 2 minutes ago, and now I gotta add to him!

I was liking my chances at 10th... 12th is a different stoory if spellcasters are involved... aw well....


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

And I don't see any numbers...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Woo, three in a row for me...

Your first post already OK'ed the Quintessential books, your second one didn't... they still ok? (my concept uses a full prestige class from one...)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, Quint series is still good, I just didn't repost that.
BTW - Instead of just posting new posts, why not edit your first post so you're not needlessly cluttering the thread?

Also, what do you mean "I don't see any numbers"?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 27, 2003)

There are no numbers next to our names like you said there would be.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

34 points, dang it, oh well.

oo, let's get out of the arena.
Corlon meets Corlon  (unless I make a female... hmm)
I'll make a rogue/sorcerer/virtuoso/arcane trickster, virtuosos are great for roleplaying and battles, plus they get upgrades to spellz every level, great for getting to arcane trickster.  Or a monk immovable rod master, I've always wanted to try one, by the way *Jemal, can I be an immovable rod master?*
Can I spend exp on schools from Path of the Sword?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

ARGH!!!!!! How come I missed this!?!
 Finally a game where a Gladiator (I have 3 other characters with Gladiator BG from Quint Fighter) and I miss it...

Grumble,grumble...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Book check: Traps and Treachery


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 27, 2003)

Hmmm...

12 levels, 5 classes... my character doesn't like to keep a job...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *ARGH!!!!!! How come I missed this!?!
> Finally a game where a Gladiator (I have 3 other characters with Gladiator BG from Quint Fighter) and I miss it...
> 
> Grumble,grumble... *




Uriel, if you want my spot, you can have it.  I just found out that my work load has upped up aplenty, not including school work.  My friends are also bugging the hell out of me to do stuff with them.  (ah its too cold!  who wants to go out at night in the cold when its at -20??!)

So I had to pick between your lady game and the arena, and I like your fun concept (I can't pass up totally silly games)  I was gonna go ahead and do the arena game, but if you want the spot, its all yours if Jemal is alright with it!


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Question:

What is your source for the ECLs of various templates/races, DMG?


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds great, Jemal! This game is going to be fascinating.

I'd like to get out of the arena (bound for the planes at large), but I would personally prefer underhanded sneaking-out-in-the-middle-of-the-night-through-the-planar-equivalent-of-sewage-tunnels rather than earning our way:

"What are we supposed to accomplish with all this fighting? Who are these Supreme Being guys anyway? Rumor has it we're training for a planar battle that will rock the multiverse, p'raps even the Blood War. Whatever it is, I want no part of it. I'm getting out of here as soon as I can, and NOT with a key, if you know what I mean."

I'm thinking a chaotic character.  

I'll e-mail you my character as soon as I draw him up.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd love to get out of the arena, and become a Gatecrasher. Always wanted to try that PrC.


----------



## Starman (Jan 28, 2003)

I would also be game for eventually getting out of the arena. My character should be done by tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait to get started. 

Starman


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 28, 2003)

Sent in my character.....hmmm....11 players....just want to nudge everyone to finish their character soon so we can start quickly. 

Jemal, do you have a site somewhere with information on your world?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

If Uriel wants Kitanas spot, sure.

Traps & Treachery is ok.

What's an immovable rod master?  Is that a prestige class?

No I don't have a particular site with info on my world.. You can check the recruitement thread for my BETA campaign if you want, but if/when you get out of the arena I'll fill you in on anything that's different from vanilla D&D.
The only difference I can think of that would matter for now is that ALL dieties exist, from any 'official' source.  It's a very diverse multiverse.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Er..I didn't want Kitana to leave  BUT, if it keeps her in the Quest for the Lady Game...I'm in!
I NEED the Minstrel in there (Hope they don't eat you).


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 28, 2003)

My character is in.
I would officially like to apologize in advance to everyone I kill in the arena


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't count your eggs before they hatch Wippit Good


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Er..I didn't want Kitana to leave  BUT, if it keeps her in the Quest for the Lady Game...I'm in!
> I NEED the Minstrel in there (Hope they don't eat you). *




LOL no problem! 

I was looking foward to doing a little bit of maiming death and destruction, but alas, I had to make a choice.  

Argh ;p I want work(and my friends) to slow down a tad but it looks like its only going to get worse and my spastic super posting will die down to maybe a couple a day in each game.

Maybe I'll join up later if there's room.


----------



## Rino (Jan 28, 2003)

i'm still a bit busy with my char, will have him ready inabout a day


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

K, I've only got Wippit Guud and Electric Ant's characters so far.  I'll open the IC thread when I get 4 PCs e-mailed to me, and the rest of you will be introduced when I have your character.

Just to make sure everyone knows, e-mail the character to : Jemal@shaw.ca


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 28, 2003)

I assume you're ok with the combat concept, then. It's a bit different


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> * (Hope they don't eat you). *




::resists making a smart-ass comment...resists....barely....::


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

whoops i just realized a problem.. I p'osted that you each get 70,000GP.. that was a typo, and I've edited it.. it should be 90,000GP.

I apologize profusely to everyone, and will make it up to you somehow.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *whoops i just realized a problem.. I p'osted that you each get 70,000GP.. that was a typo, and I've edited it.. it should be 90,000GP.
> 
> I apologize profusely to everyone, and will make it up to you somehow. *




20,000gp??!! do you know how much of a hassle that will be to include into my character now that I haven't even started making him???!!
_some people_ 

I'll try an finish him, but I still have to finish up the metropolis dungeon, I really gotta hurry up!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

jemal, can I get absorb spell and the sorcerer feats from spells and spellcraft?

Absorb spell let's me forgo my save on a spell to make a will save to absorb it and then I get a slot back equal to one level lower than the spell I absorbed I think.

And there's something I need for it called bloodburn, I think it lets me deal myself 1d6 damage to raise the caster level of one of my spells by 1.  If you think you'll allow these, I'll check the specifics.

And what's your (or_the_ cause I forget what it is) policy on multiclassing and max ranks?


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 29, 2003)

No worry, I updated my character and sent it to you, and changed a few other things I had made poor choices with.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Spells+Spellcraft is ok

Multiclassing/max ranks:
If it's a class skill for all classes, then lvl+3
If it's NOT a class skill for all classes, you buy it lvl by lvl, using the class you're gaining a lvl in to figure out the max rank

EX: Spellcraft for a Wiz10/Fgtr2
first 10 lvls it's a class skill, so 10+3=13 ranks
next to it's cross class, so +.5 each lvl
total max ranks = 14.

EX 2: Hide for Ftr4/Monk4/Rog4
It's class for monk and rog, but ftr was first 4 lvls, SO...
(4+3)/2=3.5 for the ftr lvls
+8 for the monk/rog levels
=11.5 ranks max.


----------



## Starman (Jan 29, 2003)

I just sent my character to you Jemal. 

Starman


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 29, 2003)

Was just thinking.....isn't a one-level loss a bit harsh of a penalty for losing in the arena? This only ensures that those who start losing, _keep_ losing. In addition, it's going to pile on our characters pretty heavily if we want to have any in-party rivalry.  It's not like the 'Greater Beings' are limited, so there's no reason they would need to do something like this.

Some alternate ideas:

1. Loss of arena points
2. Loss of access to The Store, or lost saved-money.
3. Loss of an item or two - maybe allow looting under certain guidelines?
4. One tally mark towards "You join the crew roasting in the Abyss for outside-the-grounds violence." - motivation to fight and win - some characters won't be motivated otherwise.  Or, just a return to permanent death - everyone here was, presumably, dead at one point anyway.
5. Being 'out of action' for X number of days - prevents gain of arena points and social interaction - probably by means of waiting X days for _true resurrection_.
6. Other?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2003)

I suggest, that you have the option of pre purchasing a true ressurection before any event, but if you live through the event, the cost is wasted.  Reccomended cost is 5,000 gold for the diamond component, which can easily be spent on by winnings or starting gold.


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

Built the character (in Excel) and now I need to type it into Word to send.  Unfortunately, my bed is calling.  I will e-mail it to you tomorrow pm.

Keia


----------



## Rino (Jan 29, 2003)

my character is almost finished. i just have to look him over and let someone else do it too. i'll send it in a coouple of hours


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

Huh... let me go add 20,000 worth, although I have no idea what else to get him...


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

My character's been delivered.  I'll take the extra 20,000 if you can't use it. 

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Electric Ant - Your post is irrelevant.
I never said you loose a lvl for loosing in the arena.  You would only loose a lvl via the Ressurection spell if you were killed and ressurected. (Read the spell).

And lvl loss does not mean you will loose every match after that.  There are creatures ranging from CR1 to CR20, and characters lvl 1-20.  You have as much chance of fighting a higher lvl as you do a lower lvl.

now as to your ideas:
1. that was the original idea.
2. Makes no sense.
3. NO LOOTING.
4. If the character isn't motivated it has no reason to be here and wouldn't have been brought by the Greater Beings in the first place.
5. That would interfere with the Breater Being's schedule.

Sollir - I like that idea.  How's this, before you go in you can buy an insurance document (scroll of True Rez).. so that if you die they'll bring you back with true rez instead of normal rez (No lvl/con loss with true rez).
cost : 8000GP.  If you live, you get half(4000) back.

Also, BTW, most of the battles won't be 1v1s. There will be a lot of group battles (Though there may be only 1 PC in the group battle)

OK... I've got 4 characters now, so I'll start the IC thread (Arena IC - Week 1).  I'm going to start each of you off with a 'trial' battle vs a random CR9 or 10.  When your character is ready, I'll post them appearing in their setting, with their opponent in site.  All the trial battles take place in the same type of battleground (I'll describe it IC)


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 29, 2003)

From your original post: 







> Anyone killed in the Battleground is Ressurected 24 hours later by the Greater Beings (With apropriate lvl/con loss)



.

I inferred from this that the majority of losers would have died, and therefore lose a level, essentially losing a level for losing. Not everyone would die, of course, but it seems like that's the norm.

The fact that you can face anything from CR1 to CR20 does mean you will keep losing; the lower your level, the higher the chance you'll face something higher than you.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

> The fact that you can face anything from CR1 to CR20 does mean you will keep losing; the lower your level, the higher the chance you'll face something higher than you.




Except that you start at lvl 12, meaning you're 60% of the way to the top.  Meaning off the bat you've got a 60% chance of facing lower lvl, and gaining exp from beating them.  Meaning you have a much greater chance of going up lvls than down lvls, especially since not even 80% of losses should involve death.
spellcasters might HOLD you and take off with the key
Rogues/bards could steal the key from you while hidden
Monks could stun you and take off with the key.
Paladins would refrain from killing you, instead trying to incapacitate you.
Plus there's the whole 'unconscious at 0, dead at -10' thing, meaning you've got a 10 HP zone where you're beat but not dead (Down but not Out)

And then there's the fact that your characters, due to the fact that you made them specifically for a game like this, are more likely to be victorious than even other people of their own lvl. (I have little doubt you could each take on a CR12 Collosal Zombie or the like with ease.)

And finally - If you do die, and loose a lvl then I have 2 things to say about that: 
1) Should've bought insurance.
2) It's not supposed to be a cakewalk.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 29, 2003)

gotta finish gotta finish.


and can we all please just except the rules or leave? 

and jemal, for stuff like flamebolt, does spell specialization deal the extra +2 damage for everyone of them, or just one?

and can I use arms and armor, just for a piece of armor.
costs around a thousand, gives you nothing... at all, but can be enchanted.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 30, 2003)

To answer your question Corlon, FAQ-wise its only the first bolt fired, since the rest aren't aimed with the same precision, same with sneak attacks.

Anyhow, Malificus the Mage has been sent in, hope you like him.

Edit-So, stealing ( ingeneral) is allowed from other chars while they're living?  Or is that out except for keys?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 30, 2003)

character sent


----------



## Rino (Jan 30, 2003)

i only have to get my AC togehter again, after that i'll send.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes, only the first bolt fired from the spell gains spell specialization.  Same with Magic missile.

As for stealing... Try it and find out.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal,

I sent you the changes to the character you requested and adjusted my actions for the first round.  Let me know if I can to anything else.

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 1, 2003)

Revised char turned in


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Allright, final list of characters received:
Astoldo
Maleficus
Uvaka
Corlon
Durindal
Marcus
Thakk
Kalais


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Er...Corlon? How many characters do you have nemed 'Corlon'???


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Found the rules.

So in a three way free-for-all, there can only be one winner?  

The way I figure that is that if each of the three have a half a key and it takes one whole key to exit . . .

That's rough.  

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Just reposting this from the first post so you don't have to go to the beginning to look at it.  ALSO tweaking it a little bit. 


At the moment of your death, you were visited by a strange being of light, who gave you a choice - Come to the Arena or he would let you die.
NOW, you are here and have all faced your first battle, but the rest lies ahead.  You've reviewed the specifics and the rules of the arena, and they are as follows: 

The Arena is a small plane like the prime material plame in most aspects, but no magics/psionics allow you to leave, that can only be accomplished by dieties and Greater Beings.  You now 'live' on this plane.. You don't eat, sleep, age, or drink, but still breath and heal normally.  
Any Violence other than Verbal Insults that takes place outside the battlegrounds results in the expulsion of all parties involved to the lowest depths of the abyss, for eternal torment.

There are hundreds of battlegrounds all over the place, some open, some enclosed in rock, some forested, some set on sloping grounds, some on/under water, whatever Battlefield you can think of - it exists.



THE BATTLEGROUNDS: 
When you go into the Battlegrounds (Whether by order of the gods, or just to settle a dispute), here's how it works : 
The battleground you arrive in will be determined by the Greater Beings.
You will each be given a piece of a key, and there will be a gateway hidden somewhere near the center of the level (For smaller levels it should be easy to find, for larger ones, not so easy).  The winner is the one who goes through the gateway first.  Unfortunately, you need the full key to activate the gateway, and your opponent(s) have the other half.  Get it from him/her however you want.  When one being arrives at the Gateway with a full key, they are transported to the Winners room, and the looser (Or their remains) are sent to the Loosers room.

Some battles are 1 on 1, some are teams, some are Free for alls.
In a 1 on 1, it's pretty simple, follow the abovementioned rules.

In a Team battle it's the same, except each TEAM has 1 key-part (Carried by the team leader), and when one member of either team gets to the gateway with the key, then both teams are sent to their appropriate (Winner/Looser) spots.  Anyone on the Winning team who is dead is instantly Ressurected, before being transported to the Winners Room.

Free For Alls - Similar to 1 v 1.. Each person has a half-key, still takes 1 key to get through the gateway.  The difference is that there can be multiple winners/loosers, so you can make allies within the game and hope they don't betray you.  There is a benefit, however, to not leaving as soon as you have a key - the winning benefits are divided among the winners according to how many keys they have (Thus if one person were to emerge from a 4-being FFA with both keys, they would get twice what a normal winner would get.

The Winner gains arena points and the Loser looses the same amount, on the following scale : 
Winner 2 or more lvls higher: 1 point
both within 2 lvls of each other: 2 points
Winner 2 or more lvls lower: 3 points.

The Winner(s) also gain Experience based on the beings they got their key from, and a Monetary Reward from the Greater Beings, which can be spent in the (VERY well stocked) Store in the arena.

The Looser doesn't loose anything other than the arena points, unles he/she/it dies. (See following)

Anyone killed in the Battleground is Ressurected 24 hours later by the Greater Beings (With apropriate lvl/con loss).  When going in everyone is given the option to by a Contingent spell of True Resurection for 8,000 GP, which would be cast upon them should they die (Instead of normal Ressurection 24 hours later).  If they don't need this spell (if they Win or if they loose without dieing), they get 5000 Gp back after exiting the Battlegrounds.

Anything that happens to you in the Battlegrounds stays with you as it normally would, and some beings have had to go back in while still feeling the effects of their last battle.

Arena Points : These determine your rank in the Arena.  The top 10 each year compete in a free-for all, and whoever emerges gets whatever they came here for (The Equivalent of a Powerful Wish Spell, the favour of your diety, being returned to the Prime Material Plane alive, etc).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

Qusetion: How much time is allowed for buffing, or how many buffs are allowed before any given arena match starts.

I remember the cleric mentioning something about getting money for her to buff others before fights so I was wondering.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

time allowed : you have from now until your fight begins to buff as much as you want.  Once the fight is scheduled to begin, though, you either go in or forfeit.  The battlegrounds entrance is in the middle room where you guys first appeared.  You go there, and at the time your match is scheduled for you will be instantly transported to the battleground.  If you (Or any of your opponents) are not there at the appointed time, 

Amount allowed: Allready answered IC : no limit.  Whatever you can afford/cast.

Speaking of which, there is a 'night' time around here that lasts for 4 hours, during which time the battlegrounds are closed.  It is during this time that people are refreshed, magically, without needing to actually 'sleep' (Or whatever your race does for rest).  This is the time during which spells are replenished and hp are healed, etc.  When that happens IC you guys will notice it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

Is it possible then for Maleficus to get an unscheduled fight (if he can find one) before this rest period occurs?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

hehe.. YEP.
If yer bored, just go pick a fight.  That's what's happening out in the courtyard right now between the fiend and the monk.


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2003)

I was just wondering if people are still into this game or are distracted by RL? It seems this game is moving a bit slower than other games I play/lurk in. 

Starman


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm still here, I think there are a few flaws when more than one player is fighting each other though.  It's too easy to tell what they're up to and what abilities they're using IMO.

Much better when you're on the same side or just facing an NPC to adjucate this with...oh well, let's see how this combat plays out, I have a feeling i'll be the first to die


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

I, too, am not sure how this is going to work out.  I don't know that player v. player will work that well in this manner.  But I'm sure to give it a shot.

Keia


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2003)

I know what you guys are saying. I've been hesitant to post my actions, not to mention I feel sort of guilty when I read Jamal's posts and he's describing what the other team is doing. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Apr 21, 2003)

*whistles softly*

*looks around*

"Hello? Anyone out there?"

Starman


----------

